# Early jazz song - It had to be you



## wyq17 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Here's my rendition of an old jazz standard "It had to be you"

Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome! Loved the solo part. You have finger dexterity and control that I can’t even begin to dream of. Great tune!


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow,, that’s excellent !


----------



## A_440 (Jan 7, 2022)

Great performance.
Nice clean playing!


----------

